# upgrading brake system ?



## darkangel21 (Sep 9, 2003)

does anyone know where i can get a set of slotted, cross-drilled, or vented rotors for a B12 sentra any info would help thanks


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

darkangel21 said:


> does anyone know where i can get a set of slotted, cross-drilled, or vented rotors for a B12 sentra any info would help thanks


If you're looking for stock-sized cross-drilled or slotted rotors, don't bother. They obviously don't cross-drill or slot solid front discs on a FWD car, and the discs are almost too thin for vents. If you want vented, slotted, or cross-drilled rotors, I reccomend that you start looking for full brake upgrades (calipers as well as rotors). You'll need to ask a real brakes company for those (try FastBrakes, Stoptech, and the like).

Good luck.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

darkangel21 said:


> does anyone know where i can get a set of slotted, cross-drilled, or vented rotors for a B12 sentra any info would help thanks


In the front, anything that works on a B13 SE-R will work.

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february03/b12_brakes/

Mike


----------



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

Actually, www.brakeco.com _will_, in fact, drill any rotor for you - solid or vented. It costs about $20 a rotor, I think.

This is only for looks, right? If so, just get the $12 each stock solid chinese-made rotors & have 'em drilled. That's only about $70 for the pair.

No performance improvement over stock, but no worse, either. Plus you get some BLING factor. (No cracking worries either 'cos they're not vented to begin with)


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

INX2C said:


> Actually, www.brakeco.com _will_, in fact, drill any rotor for you - solid or vented. It costs about $20 a rotor, I think.
> 
> This is only for looks, right? If so, just get the $12 each stock solid chinese-made rotors & have 'em drilled. That's only about $70 for the pair.
> 
> No performance improvement over stock, but no worse, either. Plus you get some BLING factor. (No cracking worries either 'cos they're not vented to begin with)


By "too thin" I meant too thin to be safe. You can cross drill any rotor, but you should not drill solid rotors or small rotors because they will crack much easier than others (solid rotors will deform around the holes). If you know what you're doing you can have almost any reputable brake companies drill rotors for you (Stoptech will if you can convince them that you know what you're talking about). Simply drilling stock rotors will usually not increase performance, but it WILL decrease performance and is dangerous.

Take morepower2's advice and upgrade to at least B13 front brakes.


----------

